# 360 Gamertag Thread: Lenny's Super Deluxe Limited Edition



## Commonmind

I'll start her up and get her going. 

Gamertag: Commonmind

Games played online: Gears of War, Call of Duty 3, Splinter Cell: Double Agent, PGR 3, Halo 2 (though I'm as good at playing Halo 2 online as my socks are at doing the laundry) and anything in my library that someone else has the urge to play.


----------



## Lenny

Yay! I'm famous! 

I don't have a 360, and consequently don't have Live, so I don't have a tag to post.

And on that note, I'll exit stage left, and leave it to the 360 owners. Toodles!


----------



## Lucien21

Strangely enough it's "Lucien21" I only have Silver membership though.


----------



## Ranwulf

EliXir318

I don't really play xbox that much anymore, I mostly play WoW on pc.

But I'll usually be playing either Halo 3 or CoD4.


----------



## Writers Blocked

Wraithen

Online, I'm playing CoD4 most of the time now, though should I ever have money again, I want to take Bad Company out for a multiplayer spin.

Just a warning, I am not a great player, I just like playing.


----------



## Cayal

cayal3 is my gamertag


----------



## Aeris

Aeris Dark is mine. 

I only have silver, so I can't play any games with people online, but I can still add people as a friend!


----------



## Noah Phoenix

Mine is noahphoenix and I'm on Dead Space and Guitar Hero at the mo, but I do play COD 4 online a fair amount, again, not a great player, but love the game nonetheless. Fancy a game, Writers Blocked?


----------



## The King Of Rock

DIGGITY5446

Add me, let's play!


----------



## Skipbee

Gamertag: Num6er Six

Live games I have: Red Faction, Halo 3, Time Shift, Tiberian Wars 3, Red Alert 3, Unreal Tournament 3, Perfect Dark, GTA 4 and Marvel Ultimate Alliance.

Just add me and send a message if you wanna play, though I don't have a mic at the moment.


----------



## ubik

Don't actually know anybody on here yet, haha, though I might as well put my gamer tag here! Always looking for new people to play... Feel free to add me 

thomh90


----------



## Culhwch

Forgot to post here. Some bugger took Culhwch, so I'm GearedHeart.


----------



## Cayal

Now that I am playing my Xbox more and possibly getting Gold (at least to give it a go) I am going to add you all.


----------



## Shinju

My GT is: LostCry

I haven't played anything in a while, but if anyone fancies a game of Fable 3, COD 4 or Bops, LFD2 or just any game we both have just gimme a shout! :]


----------



## Star Girl

OnceWasARose13 I'm normally playing L4D, L4D2, Fable 2 or 3 and various others. Give me a shout and I'll see about having some games.


----------



## Cayal

Star Girl said:


> OnceWasARose13 I'm normally playing L4D, L4D2, Fable 2 or 3 and various others. Give me a shout and I'll see about having some games.



I got L4D on the cheap a few months back. That game is pure fun.


----------



## Daggers

AlMighty000

I have an insanely large games collection, so I'm certain I can find something to play with anyone.

I'm an average FPS player but I can play CoD/Halo or Gears of War as long as you don't mind possibly losing a lot of matches (though I can usually keep my K/D ratio at least even).

Where I really love multiplayer gaming is in co-op. I'll play anything co-operatively, it's a lot more fun.

Though I have a slightly competitive side when it comes to Tekken...


----------



## quantumtheif

came3times 

I play em all if your wondering.


----------



## hegg

My tag is hegg

I play a _lot _of Street Fighter, and Halo, mostly. Don't suppose there are other SF players in here?

My gold sub recently lapsed, but will be renewing once works eases up a tad.


----------



## bright

Cayal said:


> I got L4D on the cheap a few months back. That game is pure fun.



Oh,yes) That game is very fun)


----------



## jonsey80

Jonsey80


----------



## Remedy

does anyone have 'Too Human' ??? - I need the single online achievement to complete 100% but I never find anyone online...


----------



## WinterLight

Gamertag is 'Bandalamente' 

It was something a strange drunken portuguese chap said to me who I met on a train in France. He sort of said 'Bandalamente, my brother!' 

I think of it now as a war cry. 

Currently up to my eyeballs in GTAO, with a side order of BF4. I have been looking for an RPG to scratch that fantastical itch I will always have but alas, I have played all the good ones - the rest are just an ugly mish mash of poop and skulls.


----------



## Chris Guillory

I am known as Big Greeezy


----------



## MaxiPower

CyberFunk 2077

add away, play mostly rocketleague


----------



## HU_Nathan7

GT: ukilledkenny7

I play mostly a Halo 5, but also Sea of Thieves and maybe dabble in GoW5


----------

